# Surprise, surprise, surprise!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, we weren't exactly expecting to get these two for a few weeks yet, but here they are!
The little one with the gorgeous brown patches is Maggie, and the all white one is her brother, we are argueing about his name.
I like Murphy, the men in my house like Guiness. I think I may win this one though, but I'll ask y'all, which one, Murphy, or Guiness?
Yes they are very young, just 3 1/2 weeks actually. But Momma isn't able to care for them any more, so we had to get them a bit sooner than planned.
They are serious eaters! Won't touch a bottle, they want FOOD!!! They are currently cuddled up in the shower with several towels and sound asleep.
So, which will he be, Murphy or Guiness? 
Maggie
Murphy? or Guiness?
Heading home..


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww so cute! Poor little puppies though, I hope that with them being so young and their mum not being able to take care of them won't affect them in a negative way .

He does looks like a Murphy to me.
Don't know why, just makes me think that he'll respond to Murphy better 

Btw, what breed are these adorable puppies?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

They are Pyrs. I'm a bit worried about the no Momma thing as well. But she came out very badly after being attacked by another dog. 
They are a bit restless tonight, hence my being up!
But they are eating soft food, and I'm putting milk replacer in with it as well. My biggest concern is that they will think they are people, and not bond with their charges when the time comes............


----------



## DanielY (Aug 25, 2011)

It depends on what qualities you are looking for in your dogs. But you may be very sorry you took them. Removing them from their mother to early can and will cause many problems. The number one problem I see in dogs that where removed to soon is that they are skittish and frightened of their own shadow. They still have things about their brain that are developing and they need the correct environment for that to happen.

Best of luck.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We already have an "old man" , he's 10 and an awesome dog. I'm hopeful when these two get a bit bigger, he'll help guide them along some on how a Pyr. should do their job. He gave them a serious sniffing over, and actually licked both of them when they got here. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Sigh.....
You'll have your work cut out for you....and they are missing out on vital interaction with the dam. Personally, I would have never done this. I would question the breeder's competence.

Do I even ask if they've been dewormed yet? How did the mother get attacked? How did they let that happen? Did she whelp out in a field?

It makes me wonder about the owners.....seriously.

This is where emotions get the best of people. Oh those cute cuddly puppies. Then reality sets in. I don't mean to sound negative or chastising to you, but taking pups away this soon is a big, big error. And the breeder should have done everything in their power to facilitate the mother's health and safety so she could have kept the pups. Your guess is as good as mine, as to what they will mature into. Good luck, you'll need it....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

They need interaction with your old dog as much as possible. If allowed, he will probably adopt them as best he can. This can make all the difference in their development.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Momma was allowed to have them in the pasture. I feel the same as y'all do about it, trust me. Some feral dogs came after her, stupid breeder.
Our older Pyr, is actually quite interested in them. So I am hopeful, as I said. 
They went to the vet this morning, and he gave them a clean bill of health, so at least as far as.that, they're good.
A friend of ours has a momma, shes an Antolian(ap), her litter is about a week younger than these two. Do you think, if she is willing, we should try to foster them with her for a bit?


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

I think you should try.....it would for sure help. I just hope his female will be willing.
I've met a few dogs in my life who were removed from their litter too early for some reason, and they all seemed to have serious issues with being overly aggressive when they grew up.

One of them was a Polish Tatra Sheepdog, the other 2 were non LGD's.
Now granted the Tatra didn't had a good owner in the beginning, but still I think it's not going to be easy on you..
But perhaps with time, energy and effort you can get further than most other people in a similar case.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

i would at least TRY and let the pups foster with the other litter, if they are close enough in size and if you rub them really good with some of the new moms bedding it probably will work, just watch them and see, better than nothing really


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

We fostered puppies from one momma to another. We put baby powder lightly on the foster pups and on the adopting litter. Mom couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Quick update. The fostering was a mess. Not good.:yuck:
They are home, and have decided that our old Pyr X is thier new mommy. He's good with it. 
They are eating machines, and growing like crazy. "Daddy/Mommy" let's them follow him everywhere, and they seem to be "listening" when he tells them not to do things!
Murphy likes to try chasing the chickens about the place, and everytime Buddy just woofs at him, he lies down, and just stops. They try to follow him on his perimeter walks, but it is still just a bit to far for them, so they sit and wait for him to come back! Too funny. 
So all in all, still hopeful that this whole mess turns out for the best. We shall see.:thumb:


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Murphy. Goes well with Maggie and I read somewhere that dogs respond well to two syllable names that end in the ie or y sound.


----------

